# Ptolus: 165 Vock Row



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 22, 2007)

_Ptolus' infamous Vock Row -- or as most people call it, Dweomer Street -- in Oldtown caters to arcanists of all types. The various establishments here sell spell components, obscure books, alchemical equipment, and far stranger things. And it's also the most fashionable residential neighborhood in the city for wizards and sorcerers alike.

Every morning at Kunstlerhaus begins much the same. Gallesini, the first of the three emperors of the dawn, rules the 24 Gods of the Hours when the household staff beneath 165 Vock Row begins to wake.

The kitchen staff begins preparing the lord of the house's elaborate morning meal, creating simpler meals for the staff and Erac Kunstler's apprentices closer toward the end of Gallesini's reign.

The maids destroy the mouse's death threats when they can find them and prepare the house for the day, including running to the market to restock the house with fresh food, with butler Argus Blackmore timing them, for both their sakes.

The gardener and some of Master Kunstler's apprentices lock the topiaries away for the day and get medical attention for any of the neighbors whom the plants hurt over night.

Under the eye of head apprentice Cicero Brackenbury, the apprentices give the basement libraries a final scrubbing before assembling in the library to await their master descending from his quarters on the top floor.

Marlachasan, the final emperor of the dawn, is at the end of his reign in the 8th hour of the day when Kunstler arrives on the main floor of Kunstlerhaus, and woe to his staff and apprentices if every aspect of his house is not to his liking -- and it rarely is entirely to his liking.

Erac Kunstler is an experienced adventurer and evoker. Magically powerful, politically ambitious, rude and callous of all human life save his own, some can't imagine a worse fate than working for him.

His apprentices can, though._

*This is not a recruitment thread - Players have already been recruited for this game, sorry!*

FIGHTER:
Mairan, CN female human fighter (Fyrie)
Alternate: To Be Determined

CLERIC:
Thurst "the TechPriest" Steamhammer, LN male Grailwarden dwarf cleric of Teun (Wool)
Alternate: Paddy Murphy, NG male human cleric of Hannan (Vdou)

SKILL-MONKEY:
Aeshen Jhil'meon, LN male Shoal elf rogue (Mr. Fyrie)
Alternate: Weldin, CG male human bard (Nadiar)

WIZARDS:
Mata Lodstari, CG female Grailwarden dwarf wizard (Voca)
Ella Windsor, NG female human wizard (Vdou)
Valana Wavecrest, NG female Shoal elf wizard (Filthy)

Alternate: Ghaark Halfaxe, LN male half-orc wizard (Mr. Fyrie)
Alternate: Shisha Shironiku, NG male gnome sorcerer (Fredre)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 22, 2007)

*House rules*

The  Ptolus Players Guide: Learn it, love it, live it.

We will not be using a battlemap, or a grid or any similar tools. Any maps you make will be your own and will be your responsibility. If a description is unclear on my part, ask me to clarify and I'll gladly do so.

We will be using almost no Attacks of Opportunity, other than moving through an enemy's space or casting spells within melee range.

Initiative order is based on how fast you post: By the time I return to the post to add the enemy's action during combat, anyone who posted will be going first and in the order that they posted. If you didn't get there before me (and I will be allowing a few hours between combat posts, except when everyone has already posted), then your action will take place after the enemy's. This isn't intended to penalize people who get busy in their offline lives, but it's to encourage people to check regularly. Empty placeholder posts don't count as posts, although posts consisting of readying an action do.

Wizards and sorcerers can have their familiar for free, although owning a familiar incurs another 100 gold piece debt to Kunstler, who paid for the materials used in the binding ritual.

I will do all the rolling and post successes and failures, along with a running damage tally.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 22, 2007)

*Background information*



			
				Erac Kunstler said:
			
		

> Erac Kunstler is an experienced adventurer and evoker living on Vock Row -- better known to some as  Dweomer Street -- in Ptolus.
> 
> He is tall and thin, and taller than he claims to be. He has receding black hair and gray eyes, thin lips and a nose sometimes described as "beaklike." His voice is nasal, commanding and notoriously carries a great distance.
> 
> ...





			
				Kunstlerhaus said:
			
		

> The large townhouse of the wizard Erac Kunstler on 165 Vock Row in Ptolus. (Street numbering is just one of many ideas that the wizards of Vock Row have come up with, some of which catch on with the city at large, some of which mercifully quietly die and are never heard from again.)
> 
> The house has a wood and stone facade, which is partially overgrown with ivy. A brass number sign beside the front door displays the house's name and address, and a notice that solicitors will vanish, never to be seen again.
> 
> ...





			
				Staff and apprentices said:
			
		

> Kunstler maintains a large domestic staff and teaches an unusually large number of young wizards.
> 
> The wizard employs maids (upstairs and downstairs), a cook, a translator, a scribe, a gardener and other domestic staff. They are all ultimately managed by his butler, Argus Blackmore.
> 
> ...





			
				Vock Row said:
			
		

> Once a sleepy residential street in the Oldtown district of Ptolus, Vock Row has become the most fashionable neighborhood for  wizards,  sorcerers and the like and has been nicknamed "Dweomer Street."
> 
> The street today is host to wizards' towers and homes, including Kunstlerhaus, all of them prominently displaying the arcane mark of the owner. Most homes have been converted to house a laboratory or workshop as well as living quarters. (As a result, house fires are common hazard, and quite often, the flames are of an unnatural hue or resist the efforts of the Fire Brigade to put them out.)
> 
> ...



For other details about Ptolus, please see The  Ptolus Players Guide.


----------



## Filthy (Mar 22, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> We will be using almost no Attacks of Opportunity, other than moving through an enemy's space or casting spells within melee range.




What about ranged weapon use inside melee range?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 22, 2007)

Filthy said:
			
		

> What about ranged weapon use inside melee range?



That would pull an AOA attack. Good question.


----------



## Wool (Mar 22, 2007)

You mentioned questions about additional background information, well I thought of one, maybe.   

How much technology does Erac Kunstler employ in his household? I'm not sure how important this is, it might just determine what Thurst will complain about.

I would expect someone in Erac's position to have access to whatever he wants; the question is, what does he want? A few mechanical nicknacks that won't keep Thurst very occupied? A large number of mundane machines? Or maybe Erac likes to lace them with magic "throwing off their balance in order to enhance their power". How about a boiler? 

You get the point, that is, if I have one.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 23, 2007)

He has a harpsichord, a grandfather clock, indoor plumbing (lots of Ptolusites have this, but Erac has hot water as well) and general "curiosities."

And yes, a techno-magical boiler is exactly the sort of thing he'd have. Lucky for the staff, it's kept on the bottom floor where they live as well.


----------



## Wool (Mar 23, 2007)

The idea that the staff live in fear of the crazy dangerous boiler (and Thurst by association) amuses me greatly. 

I can picture some poor scullery maid lieing awake in her bed/pallet, bordering on tears, as she hears the unmistakable sounds of a very drunken dwarf banging on the boiler with his heavy mace.

Hey, it works man!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 23, 2007)

Especially given that the boiler isn't just dwarftech, but also has a probably quite unhappy fire elemental bound to it ...


----------



## Vdou (Mar 23, 2007)

This is going to be fun.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll post the start of the adventure late tonight/early tomorrow before work.


----------



## Wool (Mar 24, 2007)

With apologies to Nadiar for referencing Weldin. It seemed like a bardish thing to do.   I figured since it was from Thurst's point of view, you could always refute it later if you get recruited.

A few questions: does Thurst need to pray for his spells now, or are we assuming he has already done that earlier today? 

I'm assuming the "piece of equipment" being loaned represents the masterwork that we were allowed to start with, yes?

Since I followed Nadiar's lead and switched that out for "Thurst's father's Dragon Pistol", I will probably need to think a way to reason out of that. Maybe he chose to devote those resources to his craft/the boiler or something.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 24, 2007)

The apprentices specifically were called to the library before they could prepare their spells, so they need an hour to do that. The extra half hour is for everyone to get their gear together, etc.

And yes, the piece of equipment is the masterwork item you got to start with. It can be Thrust's father's pistol, but Erac owns it currently -- maybe he found it in the Dungeon, maybe he acquired it to settle a debt.


----------



## Vdou (Mar 24, 2007)

Whats the BB Code for the OOC tag? I tried using spoiler tags, but it didn't work.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 24, 2007)

It's [ sblock = whatever] stuff you write [ /sblock ]


----------



## Vdou (Mar 24, 2007)

Great thanks!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 24, 2007)

That gave me fits as well until someone explained it to me.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 24, 2007)

Wool said:
			
		

> With apologies to Nadiar for referencing Weldin. It seemed like a bardish thing to do.



My theory is that some of the alternates will want in next adventure and some of the players this time will want to sit out, so I'm going to reference them occasionally as already existing.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 24, 2007)

In case I never explained it before, the wizards will get their choice of a spell (of a level they can cast) from the Spell Compendium, Complete Mage or the Complete Book of Eldritch Might at the completion of the adventure, subject to DM approval. If you don't have access to any of these by then, we'll work something out.


----------



## Vdou (Mar 24, 2007)

Is there a place you want us to post our prepared spells?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 24, 2007)

On your character sheet, on a line just below BAB.


----------



## Vdou (Mar 24, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> On your character sheet, on a line just below BAB.




Ok.


----------



## Wool (Mar 24, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> And yes, the piece of equipment is the masterwork item you got to start with. It can be Thrust's father's pistol, but Erac owns it currently -- *maybe he found it in the Dungeon*, maybe he acquired it to settle a debt.




Ohhhh, that's good.

I never thought of it before, but I hope my unusual schedule doesn't cause me to lag behind. I am not a morning person.  

Edit: I took a few liberties with Teun. I haven't found much information on her, and I seem to recall one of the guides saying embellishment was expected, and it fit what my perception of such a deity would be like, so...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 25, 2007)

The Game Mechanics' _Arcane Quarter_ supplement is delayed while they find a new cartographer, but it was going to be my choice for a Vock Row sourcebook. (When it finally comes out, I'll still use it that way.)

In the meantime, they have a gallery of illustrations up from the book and it nicely captures the feel of Vock Row for this game.

(And if any quality freelancer cartographers are reading this, give them a call!)


----------



## Wool (Mar 26, 2007)

I might as well field this now, short story concerning the heavy mace.

I named this character before I understood the naming conventions for dwarves. I ended up rationalizing that the Techpriest was a nickname acquired while working in Ptolus. And that the dwarven nickname Steamhammer was derived from his mechanical mace. 

I thought that maybe it would be fun to use the craft skill to mod the thing instead of replace it as you would normally replace equipment (which I admit I have no I idea how often that happens). At the very least I will just take upgrades and pretend they are the same device.

Edit: Oh right, and another question. Are you going to be shifting alignments as we go? I've made a character that idolizes the order found in the machine world, and I don't want his alignment shifting to chaotic just because I make him eccentric. Or just because I am eccentric rather.   

For example: [sblock=I'm crazy] I was toying with the idea of accusing Cicero of being the 4 armed rat. I don't know what else to ask him, and it made me laugh. [/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 26, 2007)

Not unless you do something more extreme than have a personality quirk. Alignment manifests itself in multiple ways. Now, if all of his behavior is eccentric, we're going to have to talk.


----------



## Aeshen (Mar 26, 2007)

Ringo,

Do I know the way to the delver's guild?  I will make a Knowledge (Local) check if necessary.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 26, 2007)

Any chance the Longcoat Hunters will ever cross paths with the Vrock Rowers?


----------



## Vdou (Mar 26, 2007)

Just follow the trail of broken pottery....


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 27, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Any chance the Longcoat Hunters will ever cross paths with the Vrock Rowers?



Their adventure takes place several months after the Longcoat adventure's resolution. I have a reference or two planned.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 27, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Their adventure takes place several months after the Longcoat adventure's resolution. I have a reference or two planned.




Ah. At this rate, you're going to have to have your own Ptolus section of the boards.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 27, 2007)

Heh, I may be at my limit currently for games I can juggle at one time.

For some reason, Vock Rowers, I got the Bankers' Guild and library/maproom conflated in my brain: The Delvers' Guild Library and Maproom is on Dalenguard Road, but it's a major thoroughfare leading through Oldtown to the fortress. Previous post edited appropriately.

The Bankers' Guild is on a side street, Palace Road, outside one wall of Dalenguard.


----------



## Vdou (Mar 27, 2007)

Is this the kind of library where you can wander around, or must you go through the librarian at the counter?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 27, 2007)

Ask him!


----------



## Vdou (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm just going to go with something right now, if it doesnt work for you, drop a book on my head or something.  

Going to take a bit to know what kind of liberties I have.


----------



## Wool (Mar 28, 2007)

Working late today, so I don't have access to my Ptolus guide at the moment. So I don't know if any original blueprints have survived, or if the Delver's library would even have access to them.

Please bear with me.   

I am mainly working under the assumption that this is information that Thurst's knowledge (machines/technology) score would play into, but I don't know if it really has any bearing. It was just the only thing I could think of that a techhead might want to look into.


----------



## Filthy (Mar 28, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Livbovic blinks at Valana, thinking.
> 
> "Quite a few Delvers' journals discuss the ratlings. I have copies of the journals of the Company of the Black Lantern two rows down," he says, pointing. "They're all bound in black with an embossed lantern on the side. The earliest volumes discuss ratlings."
> 
> ...






			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Livbovic slides a pair of books in front of Valana, one older, thicker and much read, while the other is a slimmer volume, and much less looked over. Not surprisingly, Valana, soon learns, the journal of the legendary Runewardens has seen much more attention by their fellow Delvers than the less well known Order of the Ancient Egg.




Are Runewarden and Order of the Ancient Egg books for me or for Mairan?


----------



## Filthy (Mar 28, 2007)

Double Post.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 28, 2007)

D'oh! I'll edit that.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Mar 28, 2007)

Are you purposefully ignoring my questions about victims and survivors of the "handy" ratling?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 28, 2007)

You mean this?



			
				Fyrie Windlitened said:
			
		

> Smiling she adds "You wouldn't have heard anyone about the library talking about a disturbance in that area would you?"




The Delvers found a librarian who only knows -- and cares about -- what's in his books and those who bring him more books. Questions about what happened at the Bankers Guild will have to wait for the bankers.


----------



## Filthy (Mar 28, 2007)

I was looking over my character sheet in the rogue's gallery thread and I realized I didn't add any arrows to it.  I had them on my sheet in the recruitment thread, would be ok if I added the back to my sheet even though we've started?


----------



## Wool (Mar 28, 2007)

Fyrie Windlitened said:
			
		

> Are you purposefully ignoring my questions about victims and survivors of the "handy" ratling?




Have you seen your intelligence score? Would you even understand the information if he gave it to you?  

You notice how he sat you in a corner while he gave the rest of us books right? /popcorn


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Mar 28, 2007)

Wool said:
			
		

> Have you seen your intelligence score? Would you even understand the information if he gave it to you?
> 
> You notice how he sat you in a corner while he gave the rest of us books right? /popcorn




Hey, he gave me books just fine -  you're just lucky he talked to you at all with your Ooze like charisma!    

Argus ignored my question too so they're afraid of my big 8 int!


----------



## Wool (Mar 28, 2007)

Fyrie Windlitened said:
			
		

> Hey, he gave me books just fine -  you're just lucky he talked to you at all with your Ooze like charisma!
> 
> Argus ignored my question too so they're afraid of my big 8 int!




Yeah but at first he accidentally gave them to Valana, that was his subconscious mind unable to accept the idea that you could read!  

And you are right, I am lucky I didn't get booted out on the street.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 28, 2007)

Filthy said:
			
		

> I was looking over my character sheet in the rogue's gallery thread and I realized I didn't add any arrows to it.  I had them on my sheet in the recruitment thread, would be ok if I added the back to my sheet even though we've started?



No! No arrows!

... OK, fine, add some arrows.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 28, 2007)

How much time are you guys willing to spend digging through the books? Despite the librarian's index, it's mostly just notations -- not always in alphabetical order -- of which books mention something. Even then, he misses some short references. You guys will be doing a lot of research the old-fashioned way, grabbing likely books and scanning for key words you're interested in.


----------



## Filthy (Mar 28, 2007)

Does Master Knustler have a deadline for when the ratlings need to be out?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 28, 2007)

Filthy said:
			
		

> Does Master Knustler have a deadline for when the ratlings need to be out?



You only know what you've been told.


----------



## Vdou (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, books are one of Ella's favorite things, in character she could probably spend days in there without remembering that she had another task to complete.

I'd like to see what kind of information we get out of the first pass, but I'm more than willing to dig around for awhile.


----------



## Wool (Mar 28, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> How much time are you guys willing to spend digging through the books? Despite the librarian's index, it's mostly just notations -- not always in alphabetical order -- of which books mention something. Even then, he misses some short references. You guys will be doing a lot of research the old-fashioned way, grabbing likely books and scanning for key words you're interested in.




I don't care personally. Thurst isn't looking for anything particularly complicated or obscure, he is studying what should be ordered and structured documents. He isn't going to use the information to lead the group's efforts or anything; it's just supplementary information. 

While I can see overlaying adventurer maps with the blueprints being beneficial, I expect his efforts to be more useful while actually in the sewers. I don't really know how exactly, understanding how the system around him works just sounds like something that would keep him grounded.   

Additionally, he disapproves of wizards' tendancies on unusual experimentations. I didn't really take the time to get into it while in Vock Row. (I was waiting to see if someone would be offended first   ) He believes in order and they perpetuate chaos. He suspects that wizards are to blame for this abomination. I don't know where you are going with the story, but if things turn out a certain way I have a few ideas on what to do with the four armed rat.


----------



## Filthy (Mar 28, 2007)

I guess how much more time I'm willing to spend on research would depend on what we've learned so far.


----------



## Wool (Mar 29, 2007)

This is me getting put in my place. Up to you guys how much time we spend here.  

Edit: Apologies on taking liberties with my description of Ella. I know she likes to read, I know she is cheerful. I know she dropped a staff on Thurst's foot.


----------



## Vdou (Mar 29, 2007)

No worries, it was on point. I figure if someone has the wrong impression of her I need to do a better job of being in character.


----------



## Wool (Mar 29, 2007)

Why do I get the feeling we are all going to get lost in the sewers and be forced to live there until we finally die from food poisoning when we run out of rations and are forced to start eating mutant rats.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, there are regular sewer entrances all over the city. Worst case scenario, you just find the nearest one and go up it, out onto the streets and find your way home from there.


----------



## Vdou (Mar 29, 2007)

Wool said:
			
		

> Why do I get the feeling we are all going to get lost in the sewers and be forced to live there until we finally die from food poisoning when we run out of rations and are forced to start eating mutant rats.




Thats why its called an adventure!!


----------



## Wool (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes I am being deliberately obtuse, I understood what you wrote just fine Voca.  

Ho ho, I'm asking for it. Don't hurt me Nadiar, I never claimed Thurst had any taste, or manners for that matter!


----------



## Vdou (Mar 30, 2007)

Dwarves....


----------



## Voca (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, you have to admit Aeshen does dress like a bard.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 30, 2007)

OK, unless someone has something else they want to do, I can move you on to the Bankers Guild on Palace Road. In future, you guys can take the lead on this, too. I can run as many different directions at once as you guys are comfortable with.


----------



## Vdou (Mar 30, 2007)

I assume its about mid-day at this point?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 30, 2007)

Vdou said:
			
		

> I assume its about mid-day at this point?



It's about 10:30 a.m. You guys were up with the birds.


----------



## Vdou (Mar 30, 2007)

I wouldn't mind spending a couple more hours in the library to see if there is anything else of interest, but I wouldn't know what else to look for without feeling like I am metagaming, which I hate.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 30, 2007)

Vdou said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind spending a couple more hours in the library to see if there is anything else of interest, but I wouldn't know what else to look for without feeling like I am metagaming, which I hate.



How so? You guys work for a dungeon-crawling wizard and he's sent you to do the same.

If there's something super metagamey I haven't thought of, I'll let you know.


----------



## Wool (Mar 31, 2007)

Heh, you guys really want me to be the sole diplomat to the Banker's Guild?

Might want to send Mata or Mairan after me, but will they get there in time? /suspense!

Although I don't mind either way.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 31, 2007)

So, what's the plan? Tackle the exploration after dinner?


----------



## Wool (Apr 1, 2007)

I wasn't aware there was a plan! Just a bunch of newbs prolonging their inevitable deaths.

I think Aeshen knew he wouldn't be available for a little while, so designed his gather information dealie to not need input while the rest of us goofed off. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Filthy (Apr 1, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> So, what's the plan? Tackle the exploration after dinner?




It sounds like Aeshen will be gone until tomorrow morning.  Guess we research until the library closes.  Then we can either hit the catacombs without him, or face Master Knustler and go back for the night.


----------



## Vdou (Apr 1, 2007)

Filthy said:
			
		

> It sounds like Aeshen will be gone until tomorrow morning.  Guess we research until the library closes.  Then we can either hit the catacombs without him, or face Master Knustler and go back for the night.




I'd rather not go back.


----------



## Wool (Apr 1, 2007)

Fyrie followed a similar pattern. Silly people, leaving their computers on the weekend! Spending time with human beings? Gah!   

I see several possibilities. We could continue on as normal, and have our valiant DM aid in a retcon of their activities to fit whatever timeline the adventure needs to be on. After a few days we have advanced a few hours, unless they aren't going to be around for a week it shouldn't be hard to synch.

Or we could just pause until they are back. Go out, get some sun. Maybe learn how to make wicker baskets.


This is all assuming my theory about being unavailable was right. For all I know they are tired of screwing around and want to kill something.  

Personally I would begin right after questioning the bankers, which shouldn't take long since it isn't even noon yet. But I am far too unexperienced to start cracking the whip.


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 1, 2007)

I didn't leave my computer,  my character genuinely would gather information for 24 hours before risking his life.  

I don't think any body would realistically expect a group of rookies to go into dive headlong into a situation without some research first.  A week or two would be exessive - one day?  If Master Kunstler has a problem with that he can fire me.  ~grin~


----------



## Wool (Apr 1, 2007)

My bad.


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 1, 2007)

I mean, I havent left yet - feel free to disagree with me in character.  But, like i said, my character isn't indentured - he's here for a paycheck and the security Master Kunstler gives him.  

I mean, think realistically - we are all level 1.  we have 0exp - the toughest thing we've ever had to kill has been the occasional insect.  We're being asked to go underground and start skulking around and presumably kill stuff - it's the D&D mentality to 'get to the action' but in my opinion that ruins the immersion and credibility.   

I just don't think we would realistically climb down a ladder into lord knows what after having prepared for 6 hours; but, if your character can justify it to my character by all means...


----------



## Wool (Apr 1, 2007)

This is actually the first time I've ever done anything like this before, so I wouldn't know what to expect. Except to fire magic missiles at the darkness.


----------



## Voca (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry, I was the person who wandered off for the day.  Well, I wandered into WoW with the husband to be honest, the novelty of having an internet connection not courtesy of the inability of MikeJeff (whoever they are) to secure their wireless.

I'm ok with taking a day for some research, but I don't think I have much to add on the book side, so I'll chase after Marian and Thurst. Mata has lots of theoretical knowledge of how not to be an idiot in a dungeon, learned at grandpa's knee, but she's really not a booky wizard.


----------



## Wool (Apr 3, 2007)

Don't worry guys, I'll cool it before he gets mad and sends us out on the street with no information.


Probably.


Maybe.



Any of you got any rope?


----------



## Vdou (Apr 3, 2007)

Mollycoddled peacocks? LOL!


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey there,

My character wouldn't have stayed at that particular inn if he wasn't getting information,  and he certainly wouldnt have allowed himself to become massively distracted.  If it didnt look like it was going to pan out he'd leave and pursue other leads.  I don't care if none of them turn up anything - that's just what I'd be doing.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 3, 2007)

I just tossed that off because I was at work. The library guys haven't progressed forward yet, either. He's been at that tavern for about half an hour at this point. I'll move you forward when I get home and have the big book.

When the group splits up, I don't want to have one group advance forward in time rapidly, so everything's moving at about the same pace at the moment. So that means the library folks are digging into more books while Aeshen is at his first bar.

Don't worry, more is coming.


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 3, 2007)

Excellent and I understand completely.  I will use what we've been told to hopefully track down some useful information.  if the first bar doesnt turn up anything I will try to figure out the next logical place to hit.  Eventually I will find someone who can give me some relevent bits of information - I hope

thanks!


----------



## Wool (Apr 3, 2007)

This guy's a weenie. I wish I had intimidation.  

Edit: I don't care when we actually go, or what we actually do. I was thinking on how to respond when I remembered beowulf and thought an ambush/stake out might be amusing. Thurst is of course making all this up, only interested in making the self absorbed little man shut up and start sharing relevant information.   

I was toying with the idea of lying to the man and making us out to look more talented and experienced than we are, but Fyrie beat me to the bluff punch. I kept what I had and tried to make it fit with what you posted, let me know if I stepped on any toes. It takes me a long time to get things written out the way I like it, and I didn't feel like starting over.


----------



## Vdou (Apr 4, 2007)

Well done you two!   

I was laughing my ass off reading that!


----------



## Wool (Apr 4, 2007)

Hurray for accidental teamwork!   

I wanted to take his handkerchief and polish his bald head sooooo bad. Seemed more like something my barbarian would do.


----------



## Voca (Apr 5, 2007)

So the ratlings were planning a party and needed some tablecloths? Should we bring a bottle of wine, I'd hate to turn up empty handed!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 5, 2007)

Almost 15 years (eek!) of reading police logs has showed me one thing: Things are always both more and less complex than they seem to the victims of crime.


----------



## Wool (Apr 5, 2007)

I could come up with a lot of theories about what is going on, but they wouldn't be in character.


----------



## Vdou (Apr 6, 2007)

Ringo,

Are you waiting for us to do something or are we waiting for the storyline to catch up with whatever the results of our bookworming are?


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Apr 6, 2007)

Sorry for not posting more in the last few days, my nephew was born on Saturday and has been in the NICU and then in phototherapy for one day, they got home yesterday so I should be back to normal now.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 6, 2007)

Vdou said:
			
		

> Ringo,
> 
> Are you waiting for us to do something or are we waiting for the storyline to catch up with whatever the results of our bookworming are?



I wanted to give Aeshen and Fyrie a chance. Today (Friday) is my deadline day at work, but by later this afternoon, things should be moving again.


----------



## Vdou (Apr 6, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I wanted to give Aeshen and Fyrie a chance. Today (Friday) is my deadline day at work, but by later this afternoon, things should be moving again.




No worries, just wanted to make sure I didn't miss something.


----------



## Wool (Apr 6, 2007)

That's what you get for picking the boring job!

Edit: Out of curiosity, is lying considered evil or chaotic? What about breaking a deal?

P.S. Props for the spear/privy comment.


----------



## Voca (Apr 7, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I wanted to give Aeshen and Fyrie a chance. Today (Friday) is my deadline day at work, but by later this afternoon, things should be moving again.



 You folks don't get good Friday off? And you call us godless communists!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 7, 2007)

We're journalists. Of course we're godless Communists.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 7, 2007)

Wool said:
			
		

> Edit: Out of curiosity, is lying considered evil or chaotic? What about breaking a deal?



They're both unlawful, but there's no lightning bolt from the heavens that will strike you, especially if you're not a cleric or a paladin.

Of course, there might be _civil_ penalties.



> P.S. Props for the spear/privy comment.



If spiders in the bathtub upset my wife, I can only imagine what a ratling yelling up at you through the toilet does for your state of mind.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Apr 7, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> If spiders in the bathtub upset my wife, I can only imagine what a ratling yelling up at you through the toilet does for your state of mind.




That's why I never pee in the dark, you just can't tell when a ratling might startle you!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 10, 2007)

I never expected to have to come up with so many Delvers so quickly. You guys are getting all sorts of Ptolus and D&D celebrities as a result!


----------



## Vdou (Apr 11, 2007)

Are we doing ok? lol


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 11, 2007)

Yep. Just waiting on the Bankers Guild trio to post. Remember this isn't the modern day, though: You guys will never be able to get perfect information before moving underground.


----------



## Voca (Apr 12, 2007)

The email notification seems to have stopped working.  I resubscribed to the threads, hopefully this will work. I depending on being poked to do things.


----------



## Vdou (Apr 12, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Yep. Just waiting on the Bankers Guild trio to post. Remember this isn't the modern day, though: You guys will never be able to get perfect information before moving underground.




Since when do we have perfect information in any time?


----------



## Vdou (Apr 12, 2007)

I feel kinda pathetic saying this, but I have a tab open to the subscription screen all day.  :\


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 12, 2007)

Vdou said:
			
		

> Since when do we have perfect information in any time?



I need to put you together with some of the editors I've worked under.


----------



## Vdou (Apr 12, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I need to put you together with some of the editors I've worked under.




They need OCD therapy. It helped me!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 12, 2007)

Most of them just need therapy in general.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 12, 2007)

Voca said:
			
		

> Wondering why an organization would feel the need to keep their sealing wax in a locked room, Mata heads back to see how the others are doing with the interrogation of the guards.



Crazy academia is clearly more free with their office supplies than the journalism world is.


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 13, 2007)

Ringo,

just wondering if you need anything from me?  Im still flushing out bats.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 13, 2007)

Got a bad head cold. I was waiting on things involving rolling damage, er, skill checks until my meds kicked in.


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 13, 2007)

hahahahahaaha

*gulp*  Ok - no rush.  Just wanted to make sure you didn't need more from me before you slaughtered me with giant bats/ridiculous falls.


----------



## Wool (Apr 13, 2007)

I can't decide if Whizgo is jerking you guys around or not.   

Don't slip on the bat guano!

Edit: I seem to be better at bullying people than thinking of and asking questions.


----------



## Voca (Apr 13, 2007)

Gmail is advertising rat extermination services to me on the emails for the main thread.


----------



## Filthy (Apr 15, 2007)

What time is it, in game?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 16, 2007)

Noonish.


----------



## Wool (Apr 16, 2007)

A rogue with 5 HP versus a bunch of mutant bats? Better prep the bard!


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 16, 2007)

...The bats COULD fly away!  Besides, I don't think they are mutant.. just giant....  I could live... it's possible.

*gulp*


----------



## Wool (Apr 16, 2007)

Thurst would have just set the tower on fire, that would have worked.   

Maybe I was just sleepy, but the way I first imagined Rinbang's description was somewhat macabre.  Slick floors, dark bodies hanging from the ceiling, exposed guts. Obvious foreshadowing of a new reign of terror at the hands of bat people eaters!

Better learn how to fly!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 18, 2007)

OK, other than the suicidal bard, what does the rest of the crew need from me to get back up to speed?


----------



## Wool (Apr 18, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> OK, other than the suicidal *bard*  , what does the rest of the crew need from me to get back up to speed?




Haha, poor Aeshen.


I'm in limbo myself. As far as I can tell I have nothing else to ask, and nothing else to really do in that room. If Thurst gets bored he might start examining other parts of the building, but he isn't callous enough to leave a comrade alone with two brutes. Now if he saw something shiney, maybe then...(figuratively speaking of course)

Voca you have any questions you want to ask before an alligator eats the guards?


----------



## Voca (Apr 18, 2007)

Not really -- you guys covered the basics and their replies don't invite any useful follow ups. Been trying to think of the perfect question but Mata isn't really the smooth talking type.


----------



## Filthy (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm still studying maps, waiting for Ella's copies to be made.


----------



## Vdou (Apr 18, 2007)

I"m waiting for the Gnome, and then I'm going to head over to the city library for some more research.


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 18, 2007)

<-- Still not a bard *grumble*


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 18, 2007)

You dress nice, you have good hair, you don't smell like anything that came out of a horse.

You're a bard!


----------



## Vdou (Apr 18, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> You dress nice, you have good hair, you don't smell like anything that came out of a horse.
> 
> You're a bard!




Peasant 1: Must be a King.

Peasant 2: How do you know?

Peasant 1: 'e 'asn't got s**t all over him.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Apr 20, 2007)

Aeshen and I will be in Calgary until sunday, just have us go along if needed.  I don't know if we'll have internet access there.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 21, 2007)

Backwards Calgarians! Calgarites! Calgaronians!


----------



## Wool (Apr 21, 2007)

The hazards of playing a rude character, you end up apologizing out of character a lot.

So yeah, Mata said Vock Row, but Thurst is 1) rude, 2) Pragmatic, so he decided to take the shorter trip to the library first.


----------



## Voca (Apr 21, 2007)

The first is correct Whiz, and nothing there to apologize for Wool. 

Fyrie, you really need to have enough free time for coffee next time you come up here.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 25, 2007)

Aeshen, I saw your wife in WoW! Post, post, post!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 25, 2007)

And when you guys put it all together, you know nearly everything there is to know about ratlings.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 1, 2007)

Anything you guys are waiting on from me? Do you have a general plan of what to do next?


----------



## Filthy (May 1, 2007)

I think we're heading back towards the guildhouse so we can start exploring the sewers and looking for the ratlings.


----------



## Voca (May 1, 2007)

That was my assumption too, was waiting to hear from Aeshen and Fyrie before pushing forward though.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (May 4, 2007)

Sorry about that 2nd last reply guys, I hit reply and wrote it off but none of the discussion of going through the guild hall was there before I wrote and sent it.  Sometimes I'll post stuff here and then can't ever find it again, this forum seems to own me often.  I didn't mean to ignore you guys.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (May 5, 2007)

Voca said:
			
		

> The first is correct Whiz, and nothing there to apologize for Wool.
> 
> Fyrie, you really need to have enough free time for coffee next time you come up here.




Are you busy next week?  I have to be up for an appointment at 1:00pm in Calgary and have to come straight back home for a concert but I can come up earlier in the day if you have time.  It would be on Wednesday.


----------



## Voca (May 5, 2007)

I can do Wednesday next week. I'll pm you my email on graffes so we can work something out.


----------



## Voca (May 7, 2007)

Ringo, I think Vdou intended that the map case go into the sewer and the map flew off down the street. Are you saying that in fact both map and map case go into the sewer? That is fine, I'll chase the map either way, but I wanted to make sure we were all singing from the same score.


----------



## Vdou (May 7, 2007)

Voca said:
			
		

> Ringo, I think Vdou intended that the map case go into the sewer and the map flew off down the street. Are you saying that in fact both map and map case go into the sewer? That is fine, I'll chase the map either way, but I wanted to make sure we were all singing from the same score.




Its not as funny if they both went down the sewer together.  :\


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 7, 2007)

D'oh, I'll retcon.


----------



## Wool (May 10, 2007)

Just letting you guys that I am in fact still keeping up with this every day. I am just in a bit of a funk lately and have a hard time coming up with ideas.

P.S. I laughed when the first thing Ella does when surprised is lose the map she paid 5 gold for. I sort of sat here wondering if you really just wrote that.

P.P.S. Woooo, that took me an entire hour. Can you believe it? My favorite part is when I refer to everyone else as rude right after calling the watchman fat.


----------



## Vdou (May 10, 2007)

Wool said:
			
		

> P.S. I laughed when the first thing Ella does when surprised is lose the map she paid 5 gold for. I sort of sat here wondering if you really just wrote that.




I couldn't believe it either.


----------



## Filthy (May 10, 2007)

Going on vacation in the mountains for a few days.  Be back Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Voca (May 10, 2007)

Nice Wool, very nice. 

Have a good trip Filthy.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 10, 2007)

See you when you get back, Filthy.

Quick, everyone, get Filthy's character killed.


----------



## Vdou (May 10, 2007)

Wool you are cracking me up!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 12, 2007)

Parents in town for baby shower. I hope to post Saturday morning.


----------



## Vdou (May 12, 2007)

Congrats to you both on that by the way!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 15, 2007)

Remember, you guys learned a _lot_ about the sewers, the ratlings and so on. More than I think you may realize. Since this is pbp, it's always appropriate to go back and re-read previous posts. (Hint-hint!)


----------



## Filthy (May 15, 2007)

Which street are we on?  If the Bankers Guild is on Palace Road and we're heading north towards the river, we should be on Columned Row or Shadow Road?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 15, 2007)

You're at the intersection of Palace Road and Shadow Road, looking at a manhole cover in the middle of the street.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 16, 2007)

Is there anything you guys are needing from me to move things along to the next stage of the adventure?


----------



## Wool (May 16, 2007)

A kick in the butt, but that's okay, I think I might can handle this.   

I just hope this is where you wanted us to go, I haven't had as much time to read lately. Computer poof!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 16, 2007)

How you get into the sewers is up to you. Each way has its own quirks.


----------



## Wool (May 17, 2007)

I'm a newb and Thurst is a jerk, feel free to stand up to him if he pushes you guys around too much.


----------



## Voca (May 17, 2007)

He's a jerk doing what Mata wants atm.


----------



## Vdou (May 21, 2007)

I can't wait to call Aeshen a "spoony bard".


----------



## Filthy (May 21, 2007)

How dark is the lower level?  Is low light vision sufficient?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 21, 2007)

Low light vision is plenty. It's just dark in comparison to the street outside. Even human eyes will be OK initially.


----------



## Wool (May 26, 2007)

Are we now about at the part where I need to actually know what I am doing?


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (May 30, 2007)

I'm back in Calgary for wednesday and thursday so I won't be able to post.  I'll post when I get home thursday night.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 31, 2007)

Sorry for vanishing. I was out of commission all day yesterday with (hopefully) the peak of a horrible flu, with back spasms, an inability to keep food down, non-stop coughing fits and, of course, sweating non-stop, even with the thermostat turned down to 70 or less. I've lost five pounds in the past week, and not in a way anyone would like.

I'm semi-functional today and will hopefully be back 100 percent tomorrow.


----------



## Voca (Jun 1, 2007)

Get well soon!


----------



## Vdou (Jun 1, 2007)

Take a schvitz, you'll feel better in no time.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jun 1, 2007)

I hope that you get better soon and that Beli doesn't get it!


----------



## Wool (Jun 2, 2007)

I hope *I* don't get it, stay away from me!

P.S. Would it make sense for Thurst to follow up as the "rear guard"? He is more sturdy than everyone but Mairan, and can see in the dark. Or would having the healer be in a position to possibly be backstabbed just be massively bad?   Or does it just not matter either way?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 15, 2007)

I know it's been a while in real time, but remember to check back on what your characters learned during the research phase. (Maybe even make a cheat sheet of it for yourself.) I won't be automatically making connections for you.


----------



## Filthy (Jun 15, 2007)

You don't think Knustler is going to approve of us poking around the family crypt?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 15, 2007)

Filthy said:
			
		

> You don't think Knustler is going to approve of us poking around the family crypt?



I say nothing, other than the fact that you guys spent a lot of time on research and it'd be a shame for it to not come into play.


----------



## Wool (Jun 18, 2007)

I apologize for the protracted absence. I have been having DSL connectivity issues lately. I hope to get it fixed after I get off work today.


----------



## Filthy (Jun 19, 2007)

I've gone down the tunnel a bit on my own, do I see anything other than more tunnel?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 19, 2007)

Filthy said:
			
		

> I've gone down the tunnel a bit on my own, do I see anything other than more tunnel?



Well, I can describe for you the detritus floating in the sewer channel if you like, but beyond that, it's just sewer.


----------



## Filthy (Jun 19, 2007)

That's about what I figured it would be.  If there was something there, you would have told me.  Just had to make sure.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 19, 2007)

Filthy said:
			
		

> That's about what I figured it would be.  If there was something there, you would have told me.  Just had to make sure.



Sorry for not making it clearer earlier.


----------



## Voca (Jun 20, 2007)

Um, so sorry for disappearing, apparently email notification isn't working. Will check the boards directly now. Thanks for the heads up Ringo.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 20, 2007)

Found out the hard way myself.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, it's safe to say e-mail notifications are working again. Yikes.


----------



## Voca (Jun 22, 2007)

Wool said:
			
		

> P.S. Would it make sense for Thurst to follow up as the "rear guard"? He is more sturdy than everyone but Mairan, and can see in the dark. Or would having the healer be in a position to possibly be backstabbed just be massively bad?   Or does it just not matter either way?



 Sorry, meant to answer this earlier. I'm not sure it doesn't matter, but you have laid out the dilemma nicely. He's more likely to survive a stealth attack than any of the dress wearers, but on the other hand, losing him is worse than one of us. Hmm, how is your listen skill?


----------



## Wool (Jun 23, 2007)

Voca said:
			
		

> Sorry, meant to answer this earlier. I'm not sure it doesn't matter, but you have laid out the dilemma nicely. He's more likely to survive a stealth attack than any of the dress wearers, but on the other hand, losing him is worse than one of us. Hmm, how is your listen skill?




I'm a man, as far as I know I don't have one.


----------



## Voca (Jun 23, 2007)

*snicker*

How is _Thurst's_ listen skill.


----------



## Wool (Jun 25, 2007)

That depends. Do you get stat mods on skills if you haven't put a point into said skill? I didn't put points into listen, and I have a +2 wisdom modifier. So I suppose my listen skill is either 0 or 2? /newb


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 25, 2007)

Character sheets are linked in my sig, post-editing Wool.


----------



## Wool (Jun 25, 2007)

How many revisions did you see? I think I did three or four.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 25, 2007)

Wait until Dmitry finds out!

And just the first revision, which is when the e-mail is sent.

Listen can be used untrained, so you have a total score of 2. If you were a gnome ($$$), you'd have a score of 4.


----------



## Voca (Jun 25, 2007)

I just asked cause if I was Ringo ... which of course I am not ... then that is probably the skill I would roll to see if you got jumped. Opposed roll of course. (DnD has those right? All the pnp systems have melded into one incoherent mess in my head! My first thought for being jumped up on was the Alertness skill -- I think that might be WoD.) I guess all things considered if I were you I might take up the rear. If only for the view.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 25, 2007)

Alertness is WoD, yeah. Maybe just oWoD, I don't remember.

And it's opposed in that his Listen score could be pitted against a Move Silently skill if someone were sneaking, otherwise it would be a check against some basic values.


----------



## Wool (Jun 26, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> If you were a gnome ($$$), you'd have a score of 4.




If I was a gnome I would be dead. Self inflicted.



			
				Voca said:
			
		

> I guess all things considered if I were you I might take up the rear. If only for the view.




Heh, don't you take double damage if you are attacked while staring at ladies' bottoms?   

Thurst should invent something that increases his listen skill. Or maybe just drop crackers behind him wherever he goes. 

Or we could just hope Ringo doesn't have ninja rats in store for us.


----------



## Filthy (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm going to be somewhat erratic in my posting for the next few weeks.  I'm having surgery, so my access to the computer may be somewhat limited.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 26, 2007)

Ouch. We'll keep you on autopilot as much as possible.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, will post today.


----------



## Voca (Jul 4, 2007)

Email notification is apparently malfunctioning again.


----------



## Filthy (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm out of the hospital and mostly back, but typing is still difficult until I get the cast/bandages removed next week.


----------



## Voca (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad you are doing ok.


----------



## Wool (Jul 9, 2007)

You know, not all of us are fortunate enough to have cybernetic bodies. I hope you do us all a favor and use your powers for evil.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 10, 2007)

No worries, Filthy. We're going to the hospital for baby time tonight, so I might be slow to respond for a day or so.

Hopefully someone will open the door by the time I return!


----------



## Vdou (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Wool (Jul 10, 2007)

I vote we debate how best to open the door. Many things need to be considered for a proper opening. Material, contruction, it's birthday, how many beers it has had tonight, etc.


----------



## Filthy (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats on the baby, Whiz.  I hope everything goes well for Pedi.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jul 18, 2007)

Aeshen will post as soon as he wakes up.  The internet at the paper blew up and he worked 16 hours of the 24.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Wool (Jul 18, 2007)

Just so you know, Thurst ate a sandwich while you were away and leveled up three times.

I know, I was surprised too!


----------



## Wool (Jul 20, 2007)

Haha, I feel horribly irresponsible. I was utterly convinced there were only three ratlings. My mind has a certain preconceived image on what playing bones looks like, and I never stopped to question the assumption.   

I am am under the impression that I couldn't have fired in the first round (since I didn't already have the weapon drawn), but man that sucked. The Valana getting stabbed part, not the exploding ratling head part, I enjoyed that!   

Currently re-reading the portion about how much you can do in one move to determine what Thurst should do next. I'm reasonably sure reloading takes an entire turn.

Edit: Looks like I was wrong about drawing and firing in one round. Doh!


----------



## Vdou (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm very curious to see how this all plays out.


----------



## Wool (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm not sure that could have gone any worse without being a complete disaster.   

Next round Thurst bubble-hearths!


----------



## Vdou (Jul 23, 2007)

D'oh


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 23, 2007)

Wool said:
			
		

> I'm not sure that could have gone any worse without being a complete disaster.



The ratlings could have hit.


----------



## Filthy (Jul 23, 2007)

I'll be reading the thread (of course!), but I'm not going to post while Valana is unconscious, so don't hold up any actions waiting for me to post.  She can't do anything and I'm not creative enough to come up with more than a couple ways of saying "lies on the floor, bleeding".


----------



## Vdou (Jul 23, 2007)

I hate to use my color spray, but I'm having a hard time picturing how the battlefield is laid out. Are we still in the doorway?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 23, 2007)

You're clustered around the doorway in the lower right corner of a square room (actually five feet wider than it is tall, on the map). The fleeing ratling ran out the top left door. There's a door in the top right as well, which is closed. The gong is in the middle of the right wall.

There's one badly wounded ratling fighting Mairan, two uninjured (but less well armed and armored) ratlings attacking Thurst and one uninjured ratling who fled the room.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 23, 2007)

New players: Remember to conserve your spells and remember to make sure the other spellcasters are able to do the same. This is just the first encounter in what's going to be a series of them. Blowing all your spells now is going to make later fights a lot harder.

Your biggest problems at the moment have been a few unlucky rolls and the fact that this is your first combat as a team. Later fights will be less forgiving.


----------



## Voca (Jul 23, 2007)

Heh, its funny you should say this given how much agonizing I do anytime I use a spell.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 23, 2007)

Voca said:
			
		

> Heh, its funny you should say this given how much agonizing I do anytime I use a spell.



I'm playing a gnome illusionist/bard in a game, so I know how easy it is to use up all your spells and be the "I stand near the door with my club and thwack anyone trying to run away" guy. Unfortunately, poor Baeril won't get any more spells of either class for two more levels, so I'm learning to think way out of the box.


----------



## Wool (Jul 24, 2007)

On the bright side, Valana still has all her spells!

Thurst is going to lose his soon. I reread the stuff about domain spells, and it turns out I can't turn my one domain spell into a heal. So that means I only have two real heals, and three lousy one HP heals that as far as I can tell are only good for stablizing a dieing character.

But it's not like we have time to sit around and nurse her back to health, so I will need to use one of the good heals asap. Bah!

Edit: Spelling is for suckers.


----------



## Vdou (Jul 25, 2007)

Its so hard to conserve spells. Especially when the ones you do use turn out ineffective.

Well the tanks are doing their jobs!   

Good job smashers!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 25, 2007)

Low level ratlings = squishy


----------



## Vdou (Jul 25, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Low level ratlings = squishy




Almost as squishy as us Apprentices!


----------



## Filthy (Jul 25, 2007)

Vdou said:
			
		

> Almost as squishy as us Apprentices!




Actually, the ratlings probably have a better AC.

So we're down to two ratlings in the room, right?  Ratling #1 facing Thurst and the one Aeshen chased to the gong?


----------



## Wool (Jul 25, 2007)

I didn't realize I rolled a pimp.   

By the way, all this stuff about conserving spells got me thinking. Do I have to pick a set time each day that Thurst prays? I am not sure I can come up with an event that would warrant any specific time in particular. I sort of assumed he would just do it in the mornings, but if this is going to get harder....heh.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 26, 2007)

Filthy said:
			
		

> Actually, the ratlings probably have a better AC.
> 
> So we're down to two ratlings in the room, right?  Ratling #1 facing Thurst and the one Aeshen chased to the gong?



And the currently MIA one.

I've never set the time of day that the Mother of All Machines is prayed to by clerics in any of my games. Pick a time (with a rationale) and that'll be the rule for everyone.


----------



## Voca (Jul 26, 2007)

Dammit, can't get at the books right now and I can't remember how long it takes to reload a crossbow. Can I reload and fire, or should I just pick up the club?


----------



## Filthy (Jul 26, 2007)

Voca said:
			
		

> Dammit, can't get at the books right now and I can't remember how long it takes to reload a crossbow. Can I reload and fire, or should I just pick up the club?




Drawing a bolt from the quiver is a free action.
Reloading a hand or light crossbow is a move action.
Reloading a heavy crossbow is a full round action.
Firing a crossbow is a standard action.

So, for your light crossbow, you can draw a bolt, reload the crossbow, and fire in one turn as long as you don't move (other than a 5' step).

Edit: Here's your other option.
Dropping a weapon is a free action.
Drawing a normal weapon is a move action.
Attacking with the weapon would be a standard action.

Edit #2: You can download the SRD from http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=d20/article/srd35


----------



## Wool (Jul 26, 2007)

Poor Mata, on one hand she is due for a hit with that crossbow, on the other I really want you guys to kill that thing so I can heal Valana.   



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I've never set the time of day that the Mother of All Machines is prayed to by clerics in any of my games. Pick a time (with a rationale) and that'll be the rule for everyone.




Oh man I just don't know. The most thematic time I can think of is midnight. Maybe if you look at the world as one big machine, the time in which one cycle technically ends and another begins would hold some significance? Or maybe there is some core mechanical device used throughout Ptolus that would provide a significant specific time? I don't know, I guess I will have to think about it some more.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 26, 2007)

There is the clock tower you guys have entered through, so any time works, if you can make up a rationale for it. Heck, you could base it around a 9-5 schedule, or 00:00, like you said, or whatever.

The only catch is that you have to live with your choice.


----------



## Wool (Jul 27, 2007)

What time is it now anyway? Or can we not tell, being in the sewers? Thurst should have made himself a watch before he left.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 27, 2007)

Mid-afternoon. Let's call it 3:30 or so. But yeah, you need a watch! 

Aeshen: I should have spelled it out earlier, but without the Improved Feint feat, you can't feint and sneak attack every round. I was swamped at work and didn't double-check the SRD the way I meant to. So far, no harm, no foul, thanks to bad luck of the dice. (Or, rather, Die Roller on my phone.)

So you can continue to feint and potentially sneak attack without flanking every other round, attack without sneak attack damage every round or, you know, work it out with Mairan in a moment so you both flank and can sneak attack every round.


----------



## Voca (Jul 27, 2007)

Wool said:
			
		

> Poor Mata, on one hand she is due for a hit with that crossbow, on the other I really want you guys to kill that thing so I can heal Valana.



 My chance of hitting with the club is much much worse.   

I'm annoyed, if the sleep spell had worked and the gong hadn't have gone off and the ratling had not escaped it would have been worth spending two spells in a single combat -- as it is it's a waste and now and I am stuck with needing to conserve magic as much as possible. I blame the demons in Ringo's phone!


----------



## Vdou (Jul 27, 2007)

Voca said:
			
		

> My chance of hitting with the club is much much worse.
> 
> I'm annoyed, if the sleep spell had worked and the gong hadn't have gone off and the ratling had not escaped it would have been worth spending two spells in a single combat -- as it is it's a waste and now and I am stuck with needing to conserve magic as much as possible. I blame the demons in Ringo's phone!




I really wanted that ratling to light on fire.


----------



## Wool (Jul 27, 2007)

I think you are taking a -4 penalty for firing into melee combat. Even then though, your crossbow is only -1 difference from your mace. You should have hit something by now.   

On the bright side, I don't think the gong was magical, and instead of bringing back reinforcements, the other ratling will probably just hide and ambush us somewhere!


----------



## Wool (Jul 28, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> The door on the far side of the room slams open again, and the missing ratling returns, changed. A greenish vapor seeps out of the creature's hair, and even from across the room, the stench is eye-watering. The cloud moves with the creature, and the ratling capers and cackles with glee and it taunts the Kunstlerhaus staff in Draconic.
> 
> "_We have magic, too! We will chew your bones!_"




Okay, nevermind that ambush theory.   

Question: can I reload my dragon pistol this round? I am reasonably sure it would count as a Full Round Action. Do I need to sheathe the mace and redraw the pistol before I can re-arm it? I can't imagine how I would reload it without holding it, but dang if it isn't annoying for it to take two entire rounds to do so. :\ 

I don't think I want to do so this round, but I think I would still benefit from knowing my limitations in this area.

P.S. Poor Mata.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 28, 2007)

In keeping with cowboy movies, we can say you just wedge your mace under your arm while doing it. No need to make the process even slower. If it becomes a giant issue, I can reconsider it.


----------



## Filthy (Jul 28, 2007)

It's a bad time for an AFK, but I'm going to the lake for a week.  My grandfather is coming up from Mexico and I haven't seen him since his stroke.

If she's revived, SOP for Valana in combat is to hang back and fire arrows.  If we encounter the four armed ratling, she'll cast Mage Armor on herself (avoiding an AoO if possible), then resume firing.

I'll be back next weekend.  Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 28, 2007)

Have fun!

I'm betting Valana won't be awake until after the combat.

I'll be going to Blizzcon (as will Voca, Fyrie and Aeshen), so after this combat, I expect a brief pause in the action.


----------



## Vdou (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww! Everyone's having fun!


----------



## Filthy (Jul 28, 2007)

Actually, if it weren't for my grandfather coming, I probably wouldn't go.  I can't actually go into the lake myself because of my surgery.  The doctor says the stitches will tear themselves out if they get too wet.  Plus, I'd rather not get anything infected.

When is Blizzcon?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 28, 2007)

Blizzcon is next Friday and Saturday in Anaheim, followed by lots of obnoxious running around in-game dressed as murlocs.

The _really_ obnoxious people will dress and murlocs and have a murloc baby following them around.


----------



## Voca (Jul 28, 2007)

Plus those of us who have to come across half a continent will be leaving way too early Thursday morning and then spending Sunday on a plane, so really it knocks out 4 days.

I think Fyrie and Aeshen are spending longer and taking the kids to Disneyland (world? whichever one it is).


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 28, 2007)

Disney_land_, you heathen.


----------



## Vdou (Jul 28, 2007)

All for Blizzcon? Wow. 

If you get a chance, head over to Knott's Berry Farm and get some fried chicken.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 28, 2007)

My brother and his wife have codenamed their child-on-the-way Boysenberry, so I need to go down there and buy a big gift box of boysenberry jam to send them.

(And yes, they codename fetuses. Their first daughter was codenamed Strawberry. I'm pretty sure this is due to growing up in a government family.)


----------



## Vdou (Jul 28, 2007)

Have you ever had the fried chicken at Knott's? Its the best chicken I've ever had. The biscuits are fantastic too. I highly recommend you stopping by for dinner if you have the time.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 28, 2007)

Vdou said:
			
		

> Have you ever had the fried chicken at Knott's? Its the best chicken I've ever had. The biscuits are fantastic too. I highly recommend you stopping by for dinner if you have the time.



I've never actually been to Knott's.   

Been to Disneyland a few thousand times, Magic Mountain several times, Universal Studios twice (not counting the Halloween night version).

Once the kid is old enough, Knott's is on the list, since I gather it's the most little-kid-friendly one of the bunch.


----------



## Vdou (Jul 28, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I've never actually been to Knott's.
> 
> Been to Disneyland a few thousand times, Magic Mountain several times, Universal Studios twice (not counting the Halloween night version).
> 
> Once the kid is old enough, Knott's is on the list, since I gather it's the most little-kid-friendly one of the bunch.




I'd say Disneyland is a little more friendly for the kids ( < 10 years old ) at some point in the last 4 years or so, Knott's has attempted to become more of a Magic Mountain of the OC, they put in a giant wood roller coaster and such. When I was a kid, they were certainly more kid-friendly with the Camp Snoopy stuff. But, honestly I was probably there 10 times before I actually went to the amusement park part of Knott's. We used to just go for Chicken and Boysenberry pie.


----------



## Wool (Jul 28, 2007)

/jealous



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> (And yes, they codename fetuses. Their first daughter was codenamed Strawberry. I'm pretty sure this is due to growing up in a government family.)




Oh man, that's classic.


----------



## Voca (Jul 28, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> (And yes, they codename fetuses. Their first daughter was codenamed Strawberry. I'm pretty sure this is due to growing up in a government family.)



 You need to be careful about that. Friend of mine got her name legally changed when she turned 18 because no one, and I mean no one, not a single person even grandma, called her by any of her legally given names. Everyone called her Semi. Which was what her parents called her when she was on the way (short for Yosemite, place of conception), and what they couldn't get out of the habit of calling her even once she arrived.  

And yeah, all that way for Blizzcon, how geeky is that. They are going to revoke my sorority membership if I am not careful.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jul 31, 2007)

We figured we could explain away a trip for blizzcon if we made it into a trip that was twice as long at Disney.  We'll be away from home from tomorrow night until the next thursday after.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry for the clueless post there and it being late on top.  Between my mom's surgery and getting ready to leave for the week, I seem to have hit a clueless streak.  In the event that I do that ever again, just hit whatever I'm close to and isn't on my side.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 31, 2007)

Fyrie Windlitened said:
			
		

> Sorry for the clueless post there and it being late on top.  Between my mom's surgery and getting ready to leave for the week, I seem to have hit a clueless streak.  In the event that I do that ever again, just hit whatever I'm close to and isn't on my side.



No worries. I just wanted to get this combat round (and maybe another) completed before Blizzcon, that's all.


----------



## Wool (Jul 31, 2007)

Heck, I was surprised that Mata not only hit something with her crossbow, but killed the monster that was bragging and acting all tough before it even did anything. So surprised, I started to wonder if the thing was faking it, or about to become a rat zombie.


----------



## Voca (Aug 1, 2007)

Not as surprised as Mata was!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 1, 2007)

It's the tragicomedy of low level combat!


----------



## Wool (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't know if that was an uncouth request or not. I considered "aid anothering" Mata, but knowing her luck she would still miss! Or only do non lethal damage!

 

P.S. I considered having Thurst mock Mata finally hitting something, but decided that even he isn't that heartless.  

Edit: P.P.S. I keep thinking up amusing actions that would be out of character (and alignment) for Thurst to do, but perfect for that barbarian character I wrote up to do. How would a crazy person "aid another"? Here's a hint, it would involve ratling corpses, a little drama, a little comedy, and a whole lot of romance.


----------



## Voca (Aug 1, 2007)

Wool said:
			
		

> I think you are taking a -4 penalty for firing into melee combat. Even then though, your crossbow is only -1 difference from your mace. You should have hit something by now.



 That is probably right, I had forgotten that because our house rules de-emphasize and simplify combat a lot, and that is one of the things that got jettisoned. It's more like a hybrid between the storyteller system and D&D than real D&D to be honest.


----------



## Vdou (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm actually still in shock. Its like that scene in Raiders of the Lost Ark 

Rumor has it that Harrison Ford ad-libbed that scene. They were shooting it over several takes and everyone was hot and cranky, so he did it to be funny.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 1, 2007)

Vdou said:
			
		

> I'm actually still in shock. Its like that scene in Raiders of the Lost Ark
> 
> Rumor has it that Harrison Ford ad-libbed that scene. They were shooting it over several takes and everyone was hot and cranky, so he did it to be funny.



The good news is that level 1 monsters and characters are very, very fragile.

The bad news is that level 1 monsters and characters are very, very fragile.

Fortunately, you guys are the only ones with a healer in this particular combat.


----------



## Vdou (Aug 1, 2007)

Do ratling walk on their hind legs or on all fours? I figured hind legs, but I want to be sure before I post my action.

Also, how liberal are we being with the amount of spell component materials we are carrying?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 1, 2007)

You're carrying enough to cast an adventure's worth of spells. You're not carrying enough for other purposes.

Ratlings can walk on four, but typically move around on two legs.


----------



## Vdou (Aug 1, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> You're carrying enough to cast an adventure's worth of spells. You're not carrying enough for other purposes.
> 
> Ratlings can walk on four, but typically move around on two legs.




The one we're fighting, is it on its hind legs?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 1, 2007)

It is.


----------



## Wool (Aug 1, 2007)

Vdou said:
			
		

> I'm actually still in shock. Its like that scene in Raiders of the Lost Ark
> 
> Rumor has it that Harrison Ford ad-libbed that scene. They were shooting it over several takes and everyone was hot and cranky, so he did it to be funny.




The variation I heard said that he had an upset stomache and was in a hurry to get out of there.

And then of course there is him making up his own lines in Star Wars, either from forgetting the real ones or because he thought they were badly written. That rascal.




			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Fortunately, you guys are the only ones with a healer in this particular combat.




I wasn't aware healers could regenerate heads.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Aug 10, 2007)

The bard and I have returned from the heat and humidity!  Oh wait, he's a rogue.  Well we're back anyway, thanks for the pause!


----------



## Voca (Aug 10, 2007)

I kinda liked the heat. Someone find me a job in California.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 10, 2007)

Voca said:
			
		

> I kinda liked the heat. Someone find me a job in California.



Shatner said the exact same thing.


----------



## Vdou (Aug 10, 2007)

Voca said:
			
		

> I kinda liked the heat. Someone find me a job in California.




I'll trade with you, I'm thinking bout going Canadian.


----------



## Wool (Aug 10, 2007)

How hot did it get during Blizzcon? I have a friend from California that scoffs at me when I say it's hot where I live, and lately it's been breaking 100 degrees regularly. I can't imagine why anyone in their right mind would want more.   

I have three fans blowing somewhere near me at all times. A few years ago when I didn't have the fans I actually melted and became half man, half chair. They made a Sci Fi channel original movie about me.


----------



## Filthy (Aug 12, 2007)

Fyrie Windlitened said:
			
		

> Mairan slashes at the ratling again.
> 
> (I don't know how to ooc, but here's an ooc: I can't really make out what's happening in the room for where people are and where rodents are so I'll keep bashing away at this guy)




Here's the room more or less as I've read things.  It should have everyone in the general area.


```
|D--G--D|   D: Door  G: Gong  |: Wall  -: Wall
|...rA..|   r: ratling A: Aeshen
|...M...|   M: Mairan
|.......|
|.....rT|   T: Thurst
|....mEv|   m: Mata E: Ella v: Valana
|------D|
```
Valana went down in the first couple rounds, so she didn't make it very far into the room.  Thurst is standing over her, fighting a ratling. Ella and Mata are fighting the same ratling.

Aeshen chased the remaining ratling to the gong, seperating him from Thurst and the three apprentices.  Mairan's last attack was against that ratling.

The door (D) in the upper left of the block is where the enchanted ratling returned from.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 13, 2007)

That map is correct.

My work load is back to normal.

When I come back from the dentist, the pain continues for everyone! Hooray!


----------



## Wool (Aug 14, 2007)

Hurray! Now I can ask more annoying questions!

I just want to make sure before I use one of my "good" heals that it wouldn't be wasteful. It would take hours for Valana to hit 0 and regain consciousness, correct? And even then, she wouldn't be fully mobile until 1, which would require another heal anyway?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 14, 2007)

You are correct, sir.

Clerics don't get to do a lot of fun stuff, other than beating the snot out of enemies with weapons while heavily armored, until they have more spell slots a day than they'll need on heals. So, not level 1, although depending on their domain spells, there's still some good fun to be had.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 14, 2007)

150 XP for everyone, including the unconscious one. Please update your character sheets.


----------



## Wool (Aug 15, 2007)

Dangit, didn't Valana need 3 to be fully functional?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry, bad roll. 

You can burn a level 0 spell to get her up another point.


----------



## Filthy (Aug 15, 2007)

Wool said:
			
		

> Dangit, didn't Valana need 3 to be fully functional?




Yes, the two points puts Valana at 0 hp, so she's conscious but disabled.


----------



## Wool (Aug 16, 2007)

You know, everyone being gone for a week or two probably would have been a good opportunity to work out the whole "time to pray" deal. Too bad I am flakey and forgot! With only two heals left it has become something worth thinking about again.


----------



## Voca (Aug 17, 2007)

Wool said:
			
		

> How hot did it get during Blizzcon? I have a friend from California that scoffs at me when I say it's hot where I live, and lately it's been breaking 100 degrees regularly. I can't imagine why anyone in their right mind would want more.
> 
> I have three fans blowing somewhere near me at all times. A few years ago when I didn't have the fans I actually melted and became half man, half chair. They made a Sci Fi channel original movie about me.



 I didn't check the thermometer but it didn't feel much hotter than the 30 C (thats about 85 for you heathens) we were having at home before we left, just a little more humid. Not so fond of the humidity but the locals tell me there are dryer places. Where I live is very very dry.

Thing is, up here we have the summer heat waves -- this one has been particularly hot -- but no one has air conditioning (workplaces do, but very few homes) so when it's hot it's hot. It would actually be more comfortable to be somewhere where it is hot long enough to justify climate control.   

Sorry for wandering off again, email notification just seems to be unreliable for me, and getting ready for the new term has me distracted.


----------



## Filthy (Aug 18, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> ... in the corner of a wide chamber, with two other doors -- one to her right along the wall and one in the opposite corner of the square room. Each door is located beneath a lofty arch. Every corner of the room is heaped with rotting garbage, feces and unidentifiable masses of trash and refuse.




How big are the heaps of garbage in the corners?  Large enough to conceal the bodies?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 18, 2007)

Filthy said:
			
		

> How big are the heaps of garbage in the corners?  Large enough to conceal the bodies?



You know, yes, they probably are. Hope you've got some Purell to use afterwards, though.


----------



## Filthy (Aug 19, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> You know, yes, they probably are. Hope you've got some Purell to use afterwards, though.




Even better .... we have a Dwarf!  Like they've ever minded being dirty.


----------



## Vdou (Aug 19, 2007)

Filthy said:
			
		

> Even better .... we have a Dwarf!  Like they've ever minded being dirty.




It would really be fun to have an obsessive-compulsive germaphobe dwarf.


----------



## Filthy (Aug 19, 2007)

Vdou said:
			
		

> It would really be fun to have an obsessive-compulsive germaphobe dwarf.




Sounds like Fret, a dwarven companion to Storm Silverhand in one of the old Forgotten Realms paperbacks I've read.


----------



## Wool (Aug 19, 2007)

Filthy said:
			
		

> Even better .... we have a Dwarf!  Like they've ever minded being dirty.




Maybe it's just me, but I think there would be a difference between your normal everyday "he likes to work with his hands" earth and rock dirty and sewer garbage dirty.   

But you go ahead and get as many diseases as you want. 

Edit: If you really wanted to get rid of the bodies you could also maybe set them on fire, or dump them in the sewer proper. But wouldn't you rather sit them up at a mock tea party? Who brought a dress? Anyone?


----------



## Wool (Aug 20, 2007)

I sort of wish I could make traps, with an unexplored path behind us, we are probably more likely to have to worry about our rear now.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 20, 2007)

Craft (Trapmaking) allows some on the fly fun with trapmaking, and I seem to recall that Dungeonscape has quickie booby traps using that skill.


----------



## Wool (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, well eventually Thurst is going to be like that kid from the goonies, except with a gun!

P.S. I'm not sure, but I think Filthy meant "meant", not "beat". Uh oh!


----------



## Filthy (Aug 21, 2007)

Wool said:
			
		

> P.S. I'm not sure, but I think Filthy meant "meant", not "beat". Uh oh!





Hahaha ... that is what I meant.  I didn't even realize what it actually said until I read this.

It should have said "I meant the beater for the gong."  I was replying ooc to Whiz's ooc that the gong was too big to fit into a pack.

Whiz, I changed the post in the adventure thread, but if you want me to stick to it since you've already posted the response, I can change it back.


----------



## Filthy (Sep 5, 2007)

Whiz, do I have the room map roughly right?



			
				Whizbang said:
			
		

> After 20 feet, the hallway opens up into a small shrine to Blurrah. The room is wider than it is deep -- 15 feet deep and 20 feet wide -- and the northeast wall angles from midway across the north wall to a passageway leading east.
> 
> On the angled wall is a bas-relief statue of Blurrah,





```
---\
|..S\----    S: Statue, -: Wall, |: Wall, \: Angled Wall
|........
|....|---
---.--
  |.|
  |.|
  |.|
```


----------



## Voca (Sep 5, 2007)

Thank god one of us has some ability to translate description into diagram. I am completely awful at it. I flunk the visual memory part of IQ tests too, somehow I bet that is related.


----------



## Wool (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm good at every part of an IQ test, too bad it doesn't do me any good.   

What I lack, is the patience to make a diagram like that. Awesome work. Reminds me of old old school computer rpgs.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 6, 2007)

If that diagram was any better, I'd sic a bullette on your character for peeking at the map.


----------



## Wool (Sep 14, 2007)

Out of curiosity, did anyone PM Fyrie, or are we all waiting for someone else to do it? heh


----------



## Voca (Sep 14, 2007)

I just sent her an email.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 15, 2007)

I PMed her at Graffe's.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 17, 2007)

OK, I spoke to Fyrie. She's extremely ill atm -- those of you on Silver Hand may have noticed she's not talking in graffe channel, either. So until such time as things turn around, I'll run their characters as NPCs. Feel free to suggest courses of action to them, in character, because otherwise, they'll be very workman like characters, so as to not give you guys an extra edge.

I'm up against a deadline right now, but I'll get things back into gear later today.


----------



## Wool (Sep 19, 2007)

It's too bad I didn't deign to instill in Thurst a level of knowledge about other religions.


----------



## Filthy (Sep 26, 2007)

```
------
S....B  S = Stairs we came down
|....B  B = Barricade of trash
|....B
|....B  s = unused stairs leading up
s....b  b = portion of barricade with the tunnel
------
```

edit:  Accidentally edited this post instead of quoting it for my next post, oops.


----------



## Voca (Sep 27, 2007)

Filthy said:
			
		

> Unless I misread Ringo's post, the stairs are the ones we came down to enter the room.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Oh. I somehow thought from the sentence "a staircase leading back up" comment that there were two sets of stairs, since if the staircase is the same one one would naturally say "the staircase leading back up". But I see what you mean, he only mentions one set of stairs. I don't quite have time to edit the post at the moment, perhaps just ignore the crazy dwarf and move on?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 27, 2007)

No, I was unclear. There are stairs in the west wall in both the NORTHWEST corner (where you just came down) and the SOUTHWEST corner, which presumably leads to the room where you had the fight.


----------



## Filthy (Sep 27, 2007)

So the room should look like this?


```
------
S....B  S = Stairs we came down
|....B  B = Barricade of trash
|....B
|....B  s = unused stairs leading up
s....b  b = portion of barricade with the tunnel
------
```


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 27, 2007)

Exactly right.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 1, 2007)

The northwest stairs were the ones you came down.

The southwest stairs are the ones you haven't explored yet.


----------



## Filthy (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, I want to inform the group of what Valana heard.

Maybe come up with a plan, too.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 2, 2007)

Filthy said:
			
		

> Maybe come up with a *plan*, too.



See, this is the part that throws me as a DM. In my Midwood campaign, one group of players (the fugitives) is currently operating under a two-stage plan: "1) get captured by pirates, 2) come up with rest of plan." And that's pretty much how the whole campaign has gone so far.


----------



## Vdou (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm actually a tad surprised we _haven't_ been kidnapped by Pirates yet.


----------



## Wool (Oct 2, 2007)

Does Thurst need to hear your plan? I have a feeling he has a penalty to move silently for being so obnoxious.

Am I allowed to ask that?   



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> See, this is the part that throws me as a DM. In my Midwood campaign, one group of players (the fugitives) is currently operating under a two-stage plan: "1) get captured by pirates, 2) come up with rest of plan." And that's pretty much how the whole campaign has gone so far.




That's the greatest thing I've ever heard!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 2, 2007)

The current Midwood adventure in the Story Hour, "Beneath Blackberry Ridge," is a fugitives adventure, featuring them going through another dungeon crawl, stealing from each other, threatening each other, and then ganging up on poor innocent monsters.


----------



## Filthy (Oct 2, 2007)

Questions about the room:

How tall is the barricade?  Floor to ceiling, or is there room at the top for us to climb over if we need to?

How big is the tunnel?  You said gnome sized, but is that gnome walking size so a human could potentially crawl on all fours through or gnome crawling size so no human could squeeze through?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 2, 2007)

The barricade is 10 feet high. The ceiling is probably 10 feet above that.

Yes, a dwarf, human or elf could crawl through the tunnel, although it'd be slower and less comfortable than it would be for a gnome.


----------



## Filthy (Oct 3, 2007)

Are Mairan or Aeshen going to move to the stairs?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 3, 2007)

Whoops!


----------



## Voca (Oct 10, 2007)

Work is beating me up and I am off to Vegas this weekend, so apologies and apologies in advance for being not so posty.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 10, 2007)

Vegas, baby!


----------



## Voca (Oct 12, 2007)

"Aeshen, looking very uncomfortable with this plan, hands his bow to Mairan." I think you have this the wrong way around.

Also, Mairan is the person in the party with flasks of oil. I'll mention it in character.


----------



## Voca (Oct 17, 2007)

Ringo -- since I was afk during the ascent, where am I? I had intended to climb, but it sounds like you didn't actually have me do it?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 17, 2007)

Voca said:
			
		

> Ringo -- since I was afk during the ascent, where am I? I had intended to climb, but it sounds like you didn't actually have me do it?



Er, I don't know what you're talking about ...

/retcon post


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, work and lack of sleep has been kicking my ass something fierce. I will post the next turn later tonight.


----------



## Wool (Oct 23, 2007)

Did any of us ever ask how wide the barricade is? I was thinking it had a peak and then immediately sloped off again. Did the second flask land on the slope, or is it like a plataeu up there? 

And where did the first flask land in relation to the tunnel and the doorway?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 23, 2007)

It slopes on each side, although a lot of the debris is large, so it's not an exact isosceles triangle, by any means. The first one is off behind the barricade, on the stone floor, about equidistant between the two passages on the far side.


----------



## Wool (Oct 23, 2007)

But it's narrow enough that Thurst can get a shot off once they clear the fire, yes? I don't really think him trying to climb up would do anyone much good at this point, heh.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, once they reach the top in the coming round, they can be targeted.


----------



## Filthy (Oct 24, 2007)

Does the new round start after Vdou's post?  Or do the ratlings still need to go?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 25, 2007)

Ratlings still need to go.


----------



## Wool (Oct 25, 2007)

Gah, she is still at the top of the barricade yes? I am not sure how to balance fighting off the ratlings with saving Valana. I don't know if Mairan and Aeshen can handle four at once, but I don't know if I will get to Valana in time if I try to "tank" one of them.   

As far as I can tell, right now I can reload and miss again next turn because they are all in melee range with a friendly(2 turns), climb up and get stabbed in the face(1 turn, and I'm dead!), or get attacked down here for shooting at them.(5 turns)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 25, 2007)

Combat is full of tough choices.


----------



## Vdou (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh poor Valana. I do hope she gets a chance to rest after this.


----------



## Filthy (Oct 25, 2007)

Vdou said:
			
		

> Oh poor Valana. I do hope she gets a chance to rest after this.




In the military, Valana would have been reclassified as 'combat ineffective' after the last fight.

That's also why I was hoping your post ended the round, I was going go down the barricade towards the others.


----------



## Vdou (Oct 25, 2007)

I hope that Dwarf has some more spells squirreled away somewhere.


----------



## Wool (Oct 25, 2007)

Sadly, even if I do get to her in time, I don't think I'm going to be able to do much more than stabilize her.

Question: Going up or down the barricade is a full round action, yes?


----------



## Voca (Oct 26, 2007)

Absconding for a conference. If the sling wielding ratling drops feel free to have Mata take her club to the nearest hostile. Otherwise I'll keep pinging away at him.

Sorry to take off mid-combat.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 26, 2007)

Wool said:
			
		

> Question: Going up or down the barricade is a full round action, yes?



No, you can scale it as a move action.


----------



## Vdou (Oct 27, 2007)

Boy I hope this works.


----------



## Wool (Oct 29, 2007)

Apologies for the slow reply, busy weekend.


----------



## Filthy (Oct 30, 2007)

What's the morality of killing ratlings in Ptolus?  Are they considered pests that can be killed with impunity (like real rats are), or are they considered intelligent creatures that happen to have a bounty on them (like outlaws in the old west)?


----------



## Voca (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, that was totally unexpected. Go Ella.

Will reply in character shortly, writing reference letters atm.


----------



## Wool (Oct 30, 2007)

I didn't even know that was possible.


----------



## Vdou (Oct 30, 2007)

Filthy said:
			
		

> What's the morality of killing ratlings in Ptolus?  Are they considered pests that can be killed with impunity (like real rats are), or are they considered intelligent creatures that happen to have a bounty on them (like outlaws in the old west)?




I would imagine they are to be treated much like rats are... only with more caution because they wield sharp pointy objects.


----------



## Vdou (Oct 30, 2007)

I totally had the Final Fantasy battle victory fanfare music playing my my head after that.


----------



## Vdou (Oct 30, 2007)

Wool said:
			
		

> I didn't even know that was possible.




I hate to meta game, but I don't think a creature can die from Color Spray... just be knocked unconscious, stunned and blinded.

But we did get the xp...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 31, 2007)

They're not only allowed to be killed, the (state) church offers a bounty for their tails.


----------



## Wool (Nov 1, 2007)

Vdou said:
			
		

> I hate to meta game, but I don't think a creature can die from Color Spray... just be knocked unconscious, stunned and blinded.
> 
> But we did get the xp...




Maybe someone should coup de grace them, lest Whizgo brings them back to life and has them attack our rear!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 1, 2007)

I give XP when obstacles are overcome. Yes, I was assuming coup de grace or tying them up or something would follow soon after.


----------



## Vdou (Nov 2, 2007)

So thats it? We won?

I thought we were supposed to find a 4 armed rat...


/poke rest of group


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 2, 2007)

Two exits out of this room, after you get finished finishing off these ratlings. Much more to come ...


----------



## Voca (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry, been an odd week, people dying unexpectedly is both distressing and incredibly inconvenient.


----------



## Vdou (Nov 2, 2007)

And sad!


----------



## Filthy (Nov 5, 2007)

How big is the room on the east side of the barricade and where on the wall are the two exits?


----------



## Filthy (Nov 8, 2007)

```
---\
|..s\------------------
|.......SSSS....B......
|....|------....B....--
|.|---     |....B..X.|
|.|        |....B....--
|.|        S....b......
|.|        ------------
|D-G-D|
|.....|
|.....|
|.....|
|----D|

D = Door
G = Gong
s = Statue of Blurrah
S = Stairs
B = Trash Barricade
b = Tunnel through Trash Barricade
X = We are here
```

Not sure how wide the eastern half of the barricaded room is, though.


----------



## Vdou (Nov 8, 2007)

Did Wool ever decide when praying time is?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 8, 2007)

As usual, Filthy, you're spot-on.


----------



## Wool (Nov 9, 2007)

Vdou said:
			
		

> Did Wool ever decide when praying time is?




Sorry I missed this, I was too busy gawking at Filthy's map. I hope Valana is making an in game version, could probably make a few bucks selling that sucker!   

And no, he has not. Thanks for reminding me though! Oops!

Last I remember I was pondering whether midnight was good enough or if there is a better, more logical, machinely, and ordered time.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 10, 2007)

I think any of the four main choices (midnight, dawn, noon and dusk) all have good arguments to make in favor of them.


----------



## Filthy (Nov 10, 2007)

If the clock tower in Ptolus is anything like Big Ben, you could make a case for the top of any hour when the bells chime.  (The giant mechanical clock and the bells being a representation of Tuen's ingenuity.)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah, but that's a lot more flexible than the default.

If the work day starts at 7 a.m. for Teunites, that might be a good time, too.


----------



## Vdou (Nov 10, 2007)

What time is it now?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 10, 2007)

It's been months since we went underground, so I don't recall ...

Let's say 5:30 p.m.!


----------



## Vdou (Nov 10, 2007)

Fair enough!


----------



## Wool (Nov 13, 2007)

Someone decide what to do with the leather armor. Is Aeshen wearing any at the moment? Do one of the finger wranglers want to deal with the increased failure rate? I don't think it would benefit Thurst.


----------



## Vdou (Nov 13, 2007)

If any one of us wigglers could use it, it would seem to be Valana


----------



## Filthy (Nov 27, 2007)

Whiz,

How far east does the southern tunnel go and how big is the room we are in?  Just trying to keep my map up.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 28, 2007)

Filthy said:
			
		

> How far east does the southern tunnel go and how big is the room we are in?  Just trying to keep my map up.



The corridor is 20 feet long.

The room is 15 feet wide, 20 feet long, and there's a tunnel leading north on the western wall. The bas-relief goes from the opening of that tunnel along a 45 degree angle to the eastern wall.


----------



## Filthy (Nov 29, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> The corridor is 20 feet long.
> 
> The room is 15 feet wide, 20 feet long, and there's a tunnel leading north on the western wall. The bas-relief goes from the opening of that tunnel along a 45 degree angle to the eastern wall.




Tunnel leading north on the *western* wall, is that right?

Where in the room does the tunnel we entered from connect?  It was "straight shot to a shrine east of here" from the barricade room, so isn't it on the west wall as well?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 29, 2007)

Filthy said:
			
		

> Tunnel leading north on the *western* wall, is that right?
> 
> Where in the room does the tunnel we entered from connect?  It was "straight shot to a shrine east of here" from the barricade room, so isn't it on the west wall as well?



North on western wall, yes.

The entry tunnel emerges in the west wall, with the south side of the tunnel continuing on as the south wall of this chamber.


----------



## Wool (Dec 3, 2007)

Are there any math inclined religions in Ptolus? It occurred to me that 3:14 would be an amusing number/time to pray on. Although midnight might still be the best one.

And yes, I am dragging my feet, but I think I've got time. Heck, none of our characters are going to survive long enough for it to matter anyway. One more crappy 1 point heal and it's not even night yet.


----------



## Filthy (Dec 6, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> North on western wall, yes.
> 
> The entry tunnel emerges in the west wall, with the south side of the tunnel continuing on as the south wall of this chamber.





Like so?


```
|.|
 |.s\
 |...|
_|...|
.....|
------
```


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 6, 2007)

Precisely so. And Teun, Locharit and Ynchabalos are all mathematically inclined.

Ynchabalos, in fact, is the god of logic, numbers, and order. His religion is small but wealthy and supported by influential people in urban areas.


----------



## Vdou (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry I haven't posted, I thought the board was down since the subscription page is totally borked.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 10, 2007)

No, I'm the same way. I have to catch up today on my threads here.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 15, 2007)

Whoops, wrong thread!


----------



## Wool (Dec 18, 2007)

Whoops myself. I suggest you guys inject poison into my skin, so that when the ratlings eat Thurst they will die as well.


----------



## Vdou (Dec 20, 2007)

We breaking for the moment? or is the subscription bork holding us back?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 21, 2007)

No, work kicking my ass is doing that. I'll make sure to post a big fat turn before I go out of town this weekend.


----------



## Filthy (Dec 21, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Mairan grunts and moves toward the doorway, weapon at the ready. Looking around, no one sees the party's bard.
> 
> Ella shakes Thurst hard enough to knock his head loudly against the stone floor and he wakes with a start.
> 
> A moment later, a trio of ratlings burst into the room, screaming in Rattish, their motions doubly fast, all clearly affected by the same enchantment as Mata and Valana are under.




Did Valana make it back to the room or did these ratlings pass her in the hall?  Or come from the entrance in the SW corner from the barricaded room?

Edit:  Adding map for everyone


```
---- 
                     ...|
                     -|.|
---\                  |.|
|..s\-----------------|.|
|.......SSSS....B.......| |.|
|....|------....B....---| |.s\
|.|---     |....B....|    |...|
|.|        |....B....-----|.X.|
|.|        S....b.............|
|.|        --------------------
|D-G-D|
|.....|
|.....|
|.....|
|----D|
```


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 21, 2007)

They came down the north passage. Everyone is in the room.


----------



## Wool (Dec 21, 2007)

I sort of have an urge to shoot the Blurrah statue, but I have no idea what is going on, and figure Thurst knows better.


----------



## Filthy (Mar 6, 2008)

It looks like I jumped the gun on the combat round, too.  Want me to repost something for the next round or just let my last post stand?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry for the delay. I'll arrange things, np.


----------



## Voca (Mar 17, 2008)

Absconding to Whiz's backyard for a week or so for a conference, so responses may be slowish.


----------



## Filthy (Mar 24, 2008)

Whiz,

Can I get some more details of the rope bridge room for my map?  I need the dimensions, where we entered from (I assume somewhere on the south wall since we were heading north), which direction does the rope bridge cross (I'm guessing NE or NW)?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 25, 2008)

The room is 40 feet on a side. The bridge goes from the southwest corner to the north east corner.

The tunnels in the south and north walls are 10 feet from the western wall.


----------



## Filthy (Mar 28, 2008)

```
|..|
                        --|..|----
                        |...X....|
                        |........|
                        |    r   |
                        |   r    |
                        |  r     |
                        | r      |
                        |........|
                        |........|
                        --|.|----
                     ---- |.|
                     ...| |.|
                     -|.| |.|
---\                  |.| |.|
|..s\-----------------|.| |.|
|.......SSSS....B.......| |.|
|....|------....B....---| |.s\
|.|---     |....B..X.|    |...|
|.|        |....B....-----|...|
|.|        S....b.............|
|.|        --------------------
|D-G-D|
|.....|
|.....|
|.....|
|----D|
```


----------



## Wool (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry, I've been checking often, but some of this is out of my and Thurst's expertise, so I think, "just have him follow everyone else's lead", but then I think "do I really need to keep posting one sentence Thurst is grumpy posts", and then I forget about it for a few days.

Edit: Which, I might add, is awkward considering I check every day or two. It's like Groundhog's Day, except instead of reliving the same day over and over, I'm an idiot.


----------



## Voca (Apr 24, 2008)

I think we are all waiting on Whizbang at the moment. At least, I took that to be where we were. He's been working like a dog though.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 25, 2008)

Woof.

I will update shortly.


----------



## Wool (Apr 26, 2008)

Just to be clear, is a pistol going to be subject to the same attack of opportunity in melee range? It's a unique sort of weapon, and I can see it going both ways.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 30, 2008)

I can see it both ways, but I think I'm going to stick with the attack of opportunity rule for now, just to encourage using both ranged and melee weapons. (Ack, a WoWism!)


----------



## Voca (May 4, 2008)

1) Thust needs to pick a prayer time still doesn't he?

2) Going to start pushing Mairan around more actively if that is ok with folks, I think this is too hard on Whizbang to deal with both of them, and DM stuff, and work.

3) I am absconding for a week in a week, so if at all possible would be nice for me if we could complete this combat, hopefully alive!, before next Sunday.


----------



## Wool (May 8, 2008)

You are right, I'm a putz sometimes. I'm going to stick with midnight. 3.14 can still be a holy number, it's a bit gimmicky for a prayer hour. Midnight is both the beginning and end of a clock's cycle, and so probably best represents order.


----------



## Voca (Jun 28, 2008)

This post is purely because I wanted to see what D tags are and why I might want to wrap them around text.

[D]Test[/D]

[D][/D]


----------



## Voca (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy crap that community supporter avatar is obnoxious Whiz. That makes me not what to donate frankly.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 2, 2008)

They're still fine-tuning it. The previous one was certainly hard to miss.


----------



## Vdou (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm out on vacay for about a week.


----------



## Vdou (Jul 22, 2008)

What are the chances of us getting a good time to rest?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 24, 2008)

Vdou said:


> What are the chances of us getting a good time to rest?



Mwah ha ha ha, er, go ahead and try and we'll see.


----------



## Wool (Jul 28, 2008)

I forgot to mention I wouldn't be around for a couple of days. Luckily Thurst has nothing worthwhile to add to the situation and is just being dragged along anyway.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 18, 2008)

I will be in Florida, with intermittent at best Internet access through Friday night.


----------



## Wool (Aug 20, 2008)

My moral dillema sense is tingling.


----------



## Wool (Jan 24, 2009)

Needless to say, I have had a lot of time to think about this.  I believe I know how Thurst would react. Will wait to see what you guys give me to play off of.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 24, 2009)

We are leveling up mid-adventure.

At 2nd level, everyone gets the average of their hit dice, rounded up. So d4 means 3 hit points, d6 means 4 hit points, d8 means 5 hit points, d10 means 6 hit points and d12 means 7. Add (or subtract) your Constitution bonus from this score.

You get skill points for leveling up based on your class, plus another skill point for being human, plus skill points equal to your Intelligence bonus.

Other improvements, like spells per day, additional bonus to attack, new feats, and so on, are based on your class.

Google "D20" to find a number of sites with complete information online.


----------



## Wool (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks, I actually have a bookmark to a wizard's of the coast reference page, but it doesn't break it down and tell a newb what exactly comes from leveling up, I think I have it now.

One question though, I assume the hitpoint I have lost is still going to be counted off until my next rest?

Edit: I guess I could use some skill advice. Heal is listed as an important cleric skill, but I've just been using level 0 spells to stop others from bleeding to death, do I really need to put that many points into it? I know Concentration is important, but putting points into the various machine disciplines fits the character I envisioned. I wanted to have him make his own trinkets and weapons (assuming I did more adventures with him), and it turns out craft (firearms) is a seperate skill I don't even have yet.


----------



## Filthy (Jan 26, 2009)

What do you want me to do about Mairan's character sheet since I can't update the current one?


----------



## Wool (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe just repost her character sheet yourself so you can edit it. It might not be serving Ringbang very well at the moment anyway, since the HP and such can't be updated.


----------



## Filthy (Jan 30, 2009)

Reposted Marian's characters sheet in the character thread and updated Mairan and Valana to level two.


----------



## Vdou (Feb 5, 2009)

Does this mean we can finally rest?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 5, 2009)

You can rest at any time you want.

Now, whether or not the ratlings let you, that remains to be seen.


----------



## Voca (Feb 9, 2009)

Bah, I am being the foot dragger now, sorry.

I'll need to level them both up, will try to do that tomorrow night.

In the meantime I did post a next action.


----------



## Voca (Feb 9, 2009)

Actually I got it done tonight.  Yay me.


----------



## Wool (Feb 10, 2009)

Bah, I thought someone would object. 

I don't know how acceptable using ooc to discuss in-character actions is, but if I overstep my bounds maybe Whizbang will let me retcon it later.


----------



## Filthy (Feb 10, 2009)

Wool said:


> Bah, I thought someone would object.
> 
> I don't know how acceptable using ooc to discuss in-character actions is, but if I overstep my bounds maybe Whizbang will let me retcon it later.




I thought someone would object, too.  That's why I kind of waited before Mairan started.

As far as the good vs evil action goes, I thought about that.  If ratlings truly are considered pests like real rats, there really shouldn't be anything wrong with killing the young ones.  I don't feel bad when I step on a baby spider or trap a baby mouse.


----------



## Wool (Feb 10, 2009)

Ah, but are they considered pests because they are little more than animals, or because it is convienient to do so? "Human" nobility only goes as far as something beneath them does not challenge their will. 

Having said that, I would probably find slaughtering animal young for profit to be distasteful as well. Maybe my own bias has crept too far into my character's actions, I don't know.


----------



## Filthy (Feb 11, 2009)

Wool said:


> Ah, but are they considered pests because they are little more than animals, or because it is convienient to do so?



Does it really matter?  It doesn't matter to the ratlings, they will be just as dead either way.


----------



## Wool (Feb 11, 2009)

It matters to whoever does the killing, and to society in general. It will probably also matter to whatever ratlings we come across next, as we experience their very righteous ratty rage.


----------



## Voca (Feb 16, 2009)

I pondered whether Mata should object, and this is how the reasoning went.

Mata might not be happy with killing non-combatants since she has a good alignment.

On the other hand, Mata is a dwarf who grew up with stories from her Dwarvenhearth guarding grandfather, stories which no doubt included fighting off the ratlings and other dungeon dwelling creatures that threatened the city. She is no doubt disposed to view them as enemies of the greater good that is dwarven culture.

Finally, while she is not of a lawful alignment, she is again a dwarf, and regards her commitment as an apprentice with appropriate weight. Knustler has charged them with eliminating the ratling threat to the bankers. Leaving young ratlings around would be to fail in that duty.

I was left thinking she would be uncomfortable, and conflicted, but unwilling to be the first to object. No doubt Ringo will be happy to bring consequences to bear!

As for Aeshen, his alignment is lawful neutral -- I figured his view would be that if the law called for them to be executed then executed they would be, which is why I asked Ringo for clarification on the temple reward.


----------



## Filthy (Apr 10, 2009)

The Adventure Thread said:
			
		

> Valana has vanished. Or, more precisely, she's turned invisible.




Anything else new for Valana, other than being invisible?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 12, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Wool (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry for not having posted anything lately. I'm still checking every week, it's just not in Thurst's nature to try and figure out a magical puzzle when there are able bodied crazies (wizards) to do the work for him! 

There is actually one thing I would be worried about upon thinking what I would do if I was the DM, but I haven't decided whether or not it would occur to Thurst so I think I'll let it slide.


----------

